# Hiking - Frame backpack or Ergo?



## climbermom (Jan 25, 2007)

DH and I just decided that our birthday presents this year will be baby carriers so we can take the kids hiking. Our kids are about 28 and 23 pounds. We did some hiking last year with some yard sale/old/cheap frame backpacks we had, but now DS is too big for either one and DD fits in the bigger of the two, but it is uncomfortable for whoever is carrying her.

DH is going to get a nice frame backpack, but I've wanted an Ergo for a long time. Would an Ergo work for hiking? I really want one of each, but it's not happening. I know the Ergo would not be as good for hiking, but I would definitely get more everyday use out of it. I have a Hotsling which I like, but I don't use it that much anymore.


----------



## babymakesthree (Oct 6, 2006)

I vote for the Ergo. I love mine. Also, if it doesn't work for you they have a great resale value.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I haven't used an Ergo.

But I do have a Kelty Trek that I use for backpacking that I love. I love the fact I can carry more that just the child.

I would recommend however if you go with a frame back pack to get a sun/rain hood. We could really use it when walking on brushy trails.


----------



## nevernever (Apr 19, 2006)

For what it is worth, I have a bECO that I really like. I am not an avid hiker, but we do some hiking, and I have had great luck with the bECO. It is also convenient enough for everyday use.


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

I think the Ergo is a good bet because of how much use you'll get out of it. What I've found w/my Ergo is that since DS's body is right against mine, his weight is distributed very efficiently.

I do like the idea of a rain/sun hood, but we accomplish a similar effect with a nice big hat and/or windbreaker/raincoat.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

I have both a Kelty and an Ergo. The Ergo is WAY more comfy. But the Kelty makes me sweat less. So, if it's extra warm or if you sweat a lot, I'd probably go with a Kelty. Otherwise, the Ergo.

If you want to carry extra stuff with the Ergo, they have backpack and fanny pack extensions.


----------



## 3for_me (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzberrymom* 
I have both a Kelty and an Ergo. The Ergo is WAY more comfy.


Ditto on that.

I found that the Kelty dug into my neck and shoulders. I would piick the Ergo anyday. In fact I just sold my Kelty.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

For real hiking I would say frame pack (DD always hated being against my sweaty back), but for long walks and everything else I love the Ergo. Is your older child walking some of the hike?


----------



## ATruck (Mar 6, 2006)

We went hiking today-- just a few miles on hilly terrain. We used an Ergo and all was well. We saw another family with a frame backpack and the kid was out walking around and the dad was *carrying* the frame pack. Not sure why that was needed, but it made me feel like we had made a good choice with the Ergo.


----------



## Melaniemomto6 (Apr 21, 2005)

my family does LOTS of hiking and we LOVE our Ergo. I use it, dh uses it - we both find it very comfortable and suitable for short AND long hikes. We love it so much we bought a 2nd


----------



## elladee (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't have an ergo, so no advice on the ergo vs frame pack thing...

But, if you do go the frame pack route, I have a Sherpani Rumba. I thought the Sherpanis were way more comfortable than the Keltys.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

i hike with my 19 month in our ergo







its super comfy


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

DH prefers the Kelty, but i *much* prefer a SSC (i made my own, had a Patapum before that, which is similar to the Ergo).

i actually find that for hiking on rough terrain, it's better to have them lower and snugged into my body. i found that with them in the frame pack, my center of gravity was off because they were high and behind me, and if they moved it would throw off my balance. i also find that they squirm more in the frame pack - i used to get kicked in the back a lot, and they would lean to the sides. also, the frame pack (at least, our Kelty) is more of a crotch-dangle kind of position, which doesn't seem as comfy for the kids for longer hikes - i think that's why they kick their legs and squirm around more. of course, they can bend their knees so they're more 'seated' but they often swing/dangle their legs. at least, my kids do. and if they fall asleep, their heads really bob around. i have not found any good way to support their heads in the kelty. in a SSc, they just rest their head on my shoulder, and most of those come with a sleeping hood as well.

also, if the kids do come down and do some walking with you, a SSC is pretty low-profile to wear even if the kid isn't in there. a frame pack... not so much. and i also find that the SSC is more versatile - i use it around the house, when we're out and about... it's pretty small and packs easily so it comes along with us all the time. our frame pack takes up half the trunk in our Subaru Impreza wagon.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I have a frame backpack and a Yamo and I think the Yamo is more comfortable. We use it for hiking (my partner wears the baby). It does get hot, though. It feels a little safer to me than a frame backpack because it feels so natural you couldn't really fall over on the baby.
The other day I borrowed an Ergo (my partner was using the Yamo) to wear my sleepy 42 lb. 4 yr. old in for a short walk (~5 blocks) and it was pretty comfy even with him. And I'm pretty small and weak.


----------



## climbermom (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the great advice! I'm leaning toward getting an Ergo (or something like it). I know DH will want a frame pack, and DS will definitely want to walk some of the time, so I think having one of each between the two of us will work out well.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *climbermom* 
DH and I just decided that our birthday presents this year will be baby carriers so we can take the kids hiking. Our kids are about 28 and 23 pounds. We did some hiking last year with some yard sale/old/cheap frame backpacks we had, but now DS is too big for either one and DD fits in the bigger of the two, but it is uncomfortable for whoever is carrying her.

DH is going to get a nice frame backpack, but I've wanted an Ergo for a long time. Would an Ergo work for hiking? I really want one of each, but it's not happening. I know the Ergo would not be as good for hiking, but I would definitely get more everyday use out of it. I have a Hotsling which I like, but I don't use it that much anymore.

Yes you can use the Ergo for hiking we do all the time. I love my Ergo. This is one of the only baby things DH will really promote. I think it is more comfortable than a frame pack personally. The benefit too is you can front carry which at least once during a journey DD wants to cuddle.


----------

